
A History of Pi by Petr Beckmann - dankohn1
http://www.amazon.com/History-Pi-Petr-Beckmann-ebook/dp/B00QQHRV58/
======
dankohn1
Happy Pi day! This is a wonderful book, which is really a story of the
development of modern civilization and the enlightenment, all told through the
lens of the best understanding of pi.

